# After sandblasting: Is sand residue around exterior house dangerous?



## sings2strings (Jan 30, 2012)

We recently had our house exterior sandblasted to prep for new stucco. They used "silver sand" (silica?) workers cleaned up pretty good all-around, but left a few inches of sand residue in the dirt beds around the house. Is this sand media still dangerous in that form (lying around in the dirt?) ... Or only while the sandblasting process is going on?


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

That's harmless--ocean sand---turn it into the garden --should not hurt anything--


----------



## TarheelTerp (Jan 6, 2009)

oh'mike said:


> That's harmless--ocean sand---turn it into the garden --should not hurt anything--


The danger, or risk, comes from whatever it was that got blasted off.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

The sand is harmless. Like stated above the risk is in what got blasted off. For example if was lead paint then you could have lead contamination in you ground now.


----------



## Hardway (Dec 28, 2011)

*The sand is harmless*

The sand is harmless or is it.


www.buildsafe.org/hazalerts/KFsilica.pdf</SPAN>


----------



## concretemasonry (Oct 10, 2006)

The sand can be mixed with peat or heavy top soil and pulverized to make a great planting soil for flowers and vegetable gardens.

Dick


----------



## sings2strings (Jan 30, 2012)

I read the previous poster's link:

www.buildsafe.org/hazalerts/KFsilica.pdf

I'm confused... why do they sell the sand for sandblasting if it is so harmful? It's nearly impossible to clean up!


----------



## Hardway (Dec 28, 2011)

Go to www.frbagging.net/ under commercial sands click sands, then scroll down and click MSDS.
There is a 1-800 number you can call and find out what you should do, or if you can just allow the sand to mix in with the earth or not.

Writer’s information is for discussion purpose only and should be confirmed by an independent source.


----------



## concretemasonry (Oct 10, 2006)

The problem with silica sand is the fine resperable portions that can be inhaled over long periods of time. That is the reason so many materials associated with fines that are created during some sort of process. Above all, avoid broken glass since it is chemically the same as silica sand.

From a practical standpoint, any scattered sand blasting debris from silica sand would be blown away or washed into the soil and not be resperable or dangerous. This is based on the "dillution is the solution to pollution" philosophy that is employed in the treatment of sewerage dumped into rivers.

Dick


----------



## ptarmigan61 (Aug 19, 2008)

Sandblasting sand is screened so the fines are not shipped in the bag. Yes, it does break up a bit in use, but this is chiefly a risk for the sandblasters. Theoretically, if you leave clouds of fines (fine sand) laying around to blow, they could be a problem, but realistically they wash away pretty quickly.
Just turn it into the soil and you'll be fine. It occurs naturally, and if you are really worried stay away from beaches. They're full of it.
I used to work for a major producer of the stuff both testing and hauling it by barge.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

never mind


----------



## Red Squirrel (Jun 29, 2009)

Try to get rid of the most you can, like if there's sections where it's accumulated and can be scooped up, but the rest can probably just be mixed in with the ground as suggested.


----------



## sings2strings (Jan 30, 2012)

Thanks for the replies. I think I will remove the bulk of it (after watering it down) and then incorporate the rest in the soil. Need to get it done before the Santa Ana winds come stirring it all up!


----------

